# New. Can someone explain to me...



## jmill (Mar 23, 2010)

I've been "sick" for two and a half years now, and I have symptoms on both hypo and hyper. I got sick suddenly and have been up and down since it started. I went to an endo last year and he did a TSH test on me then, and said I was in the normal range. Lately I've been getting worse, blood pressure going very high and then going to borderline low. I have severely oily skin which started when I got sick and I have insomnia, I'm tired all the time, dizzy, nausea, hair loss, vision changes, headaches, and a number of other problems. I got the endo to run some tests (I'm not sure if they're the right ones) and here are the results. Can someone tell me if anything here indicates a thyroid problem.
T4, free calculated 2.09 lab 1.4-3.8
T4, total 6.7 lab 4.5-12
T3, uptake 31.2 lab 22.0-35.0
TSH, 3rd generation 1.57 lab 0.4-4.50
T3 total 87 lab 76-181
Prolactin 7.6 lab 2-18
I could really use some help on this. Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jmill said:


> I've been "sick" for two and a half years now, and I have symptoms on both hypo and hyper. I got sick suddenly and have been up and down since it started. I went to an endo last year and he did a TSH test on me then, and said I was in the normal range. Lately I've been getting worse, blood pressure going very high and then going to borderline low. I have severely oily skin which started when I got sick and I have insomnia, I'm tired all the time, dizzy, nausea, hair loss, vision changes, headaches, and a number of other problems. I got the endo to run some tests (I'm not sure if they're the right ones) and here are the results. Can someone tell me if anything here indicates a thyroid problem.
> T4, free calculated 2.09
> T4, total 6.7
> T3, uptake 31.2
> ...


Hi there!!! You are a long time member. Good to see you.

Listen, sadly.........................different labs use different ranges. So, could you please repost your results with the ranges along side?

I and others will be most happy to take a look.


----------



## jmill (Mar 23, 2010)

Andros said:


> Hi there!!! You are a long time member. Good to see you.
> 
> Listen, sadly.........................different labs use different ranges. So, could you please repost your results with the ranges along side?
> 
> I and others will be most happy to take a look.


I did an edit and added the labs. Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jmill said:


> I've been "sick" for two and a half years now, and I have symptoms on both hypo and hyper. I got sick suddenly and have been up and down since it started. I went to an endo last year and he did a TSH test on me then, and said I was in the normal range. Lately I've been getting worse, blood pressure going very high and then going to borderline low. I have severely oily skin which started when I got sick and I have insomnia, I'm tired all the time, dizzy, nausea, hair loss, vision changes, headaches, and a number of other problems. I got the endo to run some tests (I'm not sure if they're the right ones) and here are the results. Can someone tell me if anything here indicates a thyroid problem.
> T4, free calculated 2.09 lab 1.4-3.8
> T4, total 6.7 lab 4.5-12
> T3, uptake 31.2 lab 22.0-35.0
> ...


Thank you so much; now we can get down to business here.

Okay..........

Free T4 is below the mid-range of 2.06 (not desirable)

T4 is most interesting as T4 is bound and unbound hormone and way below the mid-range of 8.2

T3 is way low. This is bound, unbound and rT3 hormone so for it to be low, raises an eyebrow. Mid-range is 1.28

You don't want the prolactin to be high so yours looks just right to me.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/prolactin/tab/test

But, your thyroid labs don't look right to me. Most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less and the FREES in 75% of the range given by your lab.

I am wondering if you have had any of the tests listed below?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Also, have you ever had an ulta-sound of the thyroid?

Too bad doc did not do the FREE T3 test.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

Another comment: the higher your Resin T3 uptake, the more likely it is that you are going hyper.

T3 Resin Uptake (hyper if high)
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003688.htm

Many of us have teeter tottered from hypo to hyper with the end result being hyper.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Some of your symptoms could fit the hyper category also.

It is my humble and unprofessional opinion that you indeed do have a thyroid problem.


----------

